

How Much Would It Cost to Be Batman in Real Life? - eterpstra
http://mashable.com/2012/07/30/how-much-would-it-cost-to-be-batman/#m!c606

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5161684>

(text, not "infographic")

Also submitted 200 days ago, but no discussion ensued:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4314948>

And here, also with no discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261072>

All the articles come up with similar totals, but I haven't bothered to cross-
correlate. I'll leave that to others.

------
celias
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/rosenwald-md/post/who-
is...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/rosenwald-md/post/who-is-the-
route-29-batman-this-guy/2012/03/28/gIQA8nPjgS_blog.html)

